# Quick question



## Surette87 (14 Aug 2011)

Does anyone know how long the recruiting center will keep an applicants file? My friend tried to join but got rejected for some medical reasons. How long do they keep your file at the recruiting center?

Thank you


----------



## Blackadder1916 (14 Aug 2011)

Surette87 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how long the recruiting center will keep an applicants file? *My friend tried to join but got rejected for some medical reasons*. How long do they keep your file at the recruiting center?
> 
> Thank you



A "friend"?  Seems like you have something in common with your friend.



			
				Surette87 said:
			
		

> I applied for Infantry, Reg force. I had passed my CFAT, medical and interview. Meanwhile, at the medical I was given forms about my allergies.
> I went to do an allergy test and brought back the results to the medical office and they sent them to Ottawa.
> *I got a letter to today saying I was not accepted* regarding my shellfish allergies. My question is, can I still apply for another trade? If so, which ones could I apply for
> that would give me a chance of getting in with my allergies?



Why do you want to know how long your file is kept at the recruiting centre?


----------



## Surette87 (14 Aug 2011)

lol we do have the same thing in common i suppose but it is not only for my concerns, he wants to know as well.


----------



## frank1515 (14 Aug 2011)

Let me guess. Your friend failed the medical because he had allergies?

Call the CFRC and ask them yourself. They should be able to tell you how long they keep a file that is closed because of medical reasons.


----------



## Surette87 (14 Aug 2011)

Actually no, he has a problem with his arm. He went for his medical exam, and couldnt do some of the things the medic asked him to do cause he had too much pain with his arm.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Aug 2011)

Ah well, your friend has nothing to worry about then. It doesn't matter how long the files are kept because once his arm is healed it will no longer be an issue.

It's not like, hypothetically, someone with a longer-term issue wondering about the file dates in order to lie about an underlying condition once the files are "closed."


----------



## Surette87 (14 Aug 2011)

lol the only way i can get back in is if i clear up my allergies


----------



## frank1515 (14 Aug 2011)

Depending on the allergies, there are ways to get rid of them. My friend is taking vaccines over a period of three years, and apparently he will be allergy free after his treatment. He's not done the treatment yet, so I don't know first hand if it does work.


----------



## Surette87 (14 Aug 2011)

Yea, i have heard of methods like so to clear your allergies. I guess if the person is really willing to join the Canadian Forces, he would do anything possible to get accepted.


----------



## Romanmaz (15 Aug 2011)

op: .......


----------



## jparkin (15 Aug 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It's not like, hypothetically, someone with a longer-term issue wondering about the file dates in order to lie about an underlying condition once the files are "closed."



Ah, the old reapply and lie ploy eh?  :


----------

